# St Peter’s Mortuary - May 2019



## khurbanx (May 19, 2019)

*The explore :

we set out at 7am and got into Chertsey at 8:30 ( made a few stops on way ) we hit up 5 location in total - You can possibly guess what ones - First explore we did was Mortuary - This was my Fist ever Explore in a mortuay - Place is hella trashed though  



History : https://www.theurbanexplorer.co.uk/st-peters-mortuary-chertsey-surrey/

The mortuary, built in the 1940s, is a small, rectangular building on the outskirts of the main Hospital site and closed in April 2009 when the mortuary relocated to the main hospital building.*​


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr
=


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st peters mortuary by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## White Rabbitt (May 20, 2019)

Wow that place really is wrecked now.  I've been there many times but before all the broken windows and floods  had taken place, used to driveby it all the time when It was still in use too, good ol' days. Lol. Love the pics, thank you for sharing this.  I might take another mooch soon too. I'm curious as to whether or not you walked those 10 steps?  Lol.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2019)

That really is shocking to see it in such a state now!

The viewing area really is an eye opener! This was it in April 2013...







Anyway, cheers for sharing these


----------



## khurbanx (May 20, 2019)

White Rabbitt said:


> Wow that place really is wrecked now. &#55357;&#56878; I've been there many times but before all the broken windows and floods &#55357;&#56486; had taken place, used to drive&#55357;&#56984;by it all the time when It was still in use too, good ol' days. Lol. Love the pics&#55357;&#56568;, thank you for sharing this. &#55357;&#56832; I might take another mooch soon too. I'm curious as to whether or not you walked those 10 steps? &#55358;&#56799;&#55357;&#56836; Lol.




Yh but didn't find anything


----------



## khurbanx (May 20, 2019)

UEP-Wales said:


> That really is shocking to see it in such a state now!
> 
> The viewing area really is an eye opener! This was it in April 2013...
> 
> ...




lovly shot  it horrible the state its in now


----------



## KPUrban_ (May 20, 2019)

That one has been truly battered. It used to have some nice reflection shots in there at one stage.


----------

